# My turn to introduce myself



## Arcanegirl

Hey guys, some of you know me and my situation but for those who dont...
I currently live in Scotland, originally from East Sussex.
Im 19, OH 31 and we were currenty TTC for our first for 11 months now.
So far Ive had some blood tests and currently waiting on a gynacologist appointment.


----------



## Tootsie

Hello Good Luck.


----------



## HB

Helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
hehe!!!!
Welcome!!!

And as always good luck TTC & babydust!!!

xox


----------



## Wobbles

Hey hun x x

No news on the appointment yet? :evil:


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*

Wshing you all the best with TTC and your appoinment! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just thought id add ive had my name changed to the one i used to use.


----------



## KX

Hi hun, i know u already, but fingers crossed for BFP! :lol:


----------

